# Smoked Whole Leg Of Ram (lamb) with q-view



## red dog (Aug 12, 2011)

Had a visit from my aunt and uncle a few days ago and he brought a whole bone in leg of Barbados ram. Turns out he has a neighbor who wanted it culled from his herd and he didn't want to shoot because of the neighborhood they live in, (in California). They couldn't catch it so my uncled shot it with his bow and the guy gave him all the meat. My aunt won't eat it because she thinks it's gamey so we decided to smoke it while the girls were on their annual Reno trip. Bone in it was about 5 1/2 pounds and I decided to leave the bone. I rubbed it with a paste of four cloves galic minced, two sprigs of thyme fine dice, two sprigs of rosemary fine dice, a tablespoon of Penzy's chili 3000, kosher salt, ground black pepper, and enough EVOO to make it pasty. Put the rub on at 9:00 AM. We put it on my GOSM at 12:30 with a full water pan and one chunk of manzanita and took the temp up to 300. After about an hour it looked like my meat temp was rising faster than I wanted so turned it down to 260-270. About 4:30 my meat was at 150 so we pulled it and tented it.

Uncle Bill, the archer who shot it








Ram rubbed and ready to go.







The smoker doing it's thing







The Ram after two hours







Ram done and ready to tent







All sliced and ready to serve, don't forget the Zinfandel.







The final plate with garden fresh zucinni and crook necks with tomatoes, and bosmatti rice with gravy made from pan drippings,







 This had to be some of the best tasting lamb I have ever had, and it wasn't the least bit gamey. Uncle Bill is on his way home to buy a smoker! Thanks for the Ram Bill!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 12, 2011)

Awesome Red Dog!!!!

Looks perfect from here!!!

I'll take a plate just like that !!!!!

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## michael ark (Aug 12, 2011)

Looks great. Thank for shareing.So you showed bill what he's missing.


----------



## red dog (Aug 12, 2011)

Yeah he has never had a smoker because my aunt doesn't like smoked food. He says" Well if she ain't going to eat the ram I might as well smoke it for myself".


----------



## pat king (Aug 12, 2011)

Cool,RedDog
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





,it looks terrific , (too bad I deplore the taste
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





) , hope you enjoy it and maybe your Aunt will give it a go,she might not know she likes it
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Have fun and.....


----------



## venture (Aug 12, 2011)

That is a fine looking plate with some of my favorite food.  Great job!

I used to hate lamb cause my Mom would just throw it in the oven, slice and serve.  I now know it was probably mutton and not lamb.  Living in the Fresno area, we have many Armenians.  They taught me what lamb should taste like, and I have been hooked ever since.

I look forward to seeing many more of these delicious posts from you!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## meateater (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh man that looks awesome !


----------



## miamirick (Aug 12, 2011)

im getting my keys and heading north!


----------



## grohl4pres (Sep 4, 2011)

Looks outstanding.


----------



## roller (Sep 4, 2011)

Looks real good..


----------



## jak757 (Sep 4, 2011)

I love lamb, and that looks incredible!  Nicely done.  Thanks for the post!


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 5, 2011)

I would love to taste a bite of that. We love lamb!


----------

